# cruel tank, how could people make this?



## bettaboo (Aug 31, 2009)

look at this!!

http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/12/ipond_wideweb__470x310,0.jpg

a betta couldnt swim in that!!
NO heater, NO filter, NO plants
it turns around once and its hitting the wall.
and you see that plug in at the bottom?
you can plug your ipod into it!
all that loud music is sure to scare your betta to death!
talk about a stressful life! :-(

but at least some people are speaking up for the bettas!

http://gizmodo.com/334424/ipond-com...h-a-fish-tank-enrages-animal-rights-activists


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

This one was of great discussion for the longest time on the forum. 

I remember a bunch of us Forumites went hunting across the net for infamous tanks of all sizes (mostly small) and styles. It was really ridiculous what a lot of us (and myself) found.


----------



## bettaboo (Aug 31, 2009)

its so horrible!


----------



## Sorineh (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't think thats actually a tank, but a picture.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Sorineh said:


> I don't think thats actually a tank, but a picture.


No, it's a real "tank" that you can keep your Betta in. I believe most places have banned it.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

the fish would be so stressed out all the time...disgusting


----------



## ShadowBlackmare (Aug 31, 2009)

thats just gross, I went into the petshot, and they had a white betta in a lava lamp tank!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

TianTian said:


> This one was of great discussion for the longest time on the forum.
> 
> I remember a bunch of us Forumites went hunting across the net for infamous tanks of all sizes (mostly small) and styles. It was really ridiculous what a lot of us (and myself) found.


I remember that one! Well, I wish I didn't but I do :-(. People can be so cruel sometimes :evil:!


----------



## fishfishjenp (Sep 3, 2009)

thats horrible, well the pet stores keep them in these tiny tubbaware. u know the ones we yake lunch in. they have thme in there all stacked on top of eachother. i doubt they get fed much or that their watr is changed daily as it should. it's sad but betta fish arent tooken care of at pet stores!


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

compared to an ipond those fish picture frames alost seem humane.:-(


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I love music and I love bettas but I hate that stupid thing. That photo just makes me mad. That thing will stress a betta because of the speaker. Can we sue apple?


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

if someone will agree to pay for a good lawyer then YES letts sue apple!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thats evil how dose it get air thats so mena


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

pore fishy!=( he has no room at all! He can barly even turn around.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

apple dosent make speakers and i love sueing as much as anybody apple has to many laywers


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> I love music and I love bettas but I hate that stupid thing. That photo just makes me mad. That thing will stress a betta because of the speaker. Can we sue apple?


Apple didn't make that Product.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

apple would not do that i know apple well enough i have met steven job on a plane to florida in first class we spoke busnis lol


----------



## bettaboo (Aug 31, 2009)

haha its not from apple but id be happy suing the people who DID make this!!! 
what about their organ that helps them breath air?, where is the open air that it needs? and theyre treated horribly in pet stores too!! it seems that the only people who care are us pet owners. i bet they put them in tiny cups just so we'll feel sorry for the fish and buy them. but it makes us feel so good when we rescue such poor mistreated fish!!!


----------



## beckydelanee (Jun 15, 2009)

what the shrimp?! i love apple products, the the accessories other companies has produced to "enhance" the apple experience (my favourite one right now is the waterproof floating speaker for your pool. it's wireless. your ipod on on dry land but the speaker is floating on water. i believe the controls are on the speaker as well. not too sure), but this is ridiculous!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

im a mac not a pc and i have those spekers


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

I know of a good lawyer but I heard his prices are well pricy. He is also the mayor of Lancaster, Ca.


----------

